# Any recent Roamio Lifetime retention deals?



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

Has anyone heard or received any good deal on Lifetime subscription for Roamio lately?

I was hoping the $99 retention deal is still alive.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Not likely, it ended long while ago. Only those that are on monthly (or yearly) for several years apply.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Not likely, it ended long while ago. Only those that are on monthly (or yearly) for several years apply.


I'll need to check mine then. I've been on the $6.95 monthly plan for many years. Starting with an S3 and then it got transferred to a Premiere. Then got transferred to a Roamio Basic in 2013. So if I could get lifetime for $99 I would jump on it. But I haven't checked in a couple of years. The last time I checked they wouldn't offer it to me.

Either that or I'll get another $300 Bolt which includes All in service from my Premiere and S3 boxes. But I would prefer to continue using my Roamio BAsic for OTA. Since it has a 3TB drive in it and can be used as a back up for my two Bolts on Cable in a pinch.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

Ever since Tivo outsourced their customer service/retention department to overseas, the deals have been much more difficult to get than American agents.

Let me know what happens when you try.


----------



## cpgar11 (Oct 19, 2007)

I called in today (8/1/2018) to cancel service on a Tivo Roamio Plus that I have been paying $9.99 per month going on 4 years now. I didn't expect to keep it as long as I did, considering that I also have two 4-tuner bolts with All-In service. I guess I just preferred the 6 tuners and the box-design that allowed me to stack it with my other components.

I've been with tivo since 2002 and have been offered $99 All-In in previously when canceling boxes (S3 and premiere). But today on my Roamio Plus, Tivo only offered All-In service for $199 or to reduce my monthly payments to $6.95 per month. I would have accepted All-In at $99 and asked the rep if they could do that, which they declined.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

All-in is what Tivo calls lifetime now.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

A coworker had a Premiere and a Roamio on monthly service and they were offered $99 all-in service for the premiere and $199 for the Roamio recently.


----------



## swiftsol (Dec 27, 2015)

shwru980r said:


> A coworker had a Premiere and a Roamio on monthly service and they were offered $99 all-in service for the premiere and $199 for the Roamio recently.


I called today, & was quoted $549. Do you have to threaten to cancel to get an offer?


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

$549 is regular price. You have to had been paying for a long time to qualify for retention I believe.


----------



## swiftsol (Dec 27, 2015)

jlin said:


> $549 is regular price. You have to had been paying for a long time to qualify for retention I believe.


since 3/1/2015 on this device, but I had 2 prior devices


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> A coworker had a Premiere and a Roamio on monthly service and they were offered $99 all-in service for the premiere and $199 for the Roamio recently.


For that price I guess I shouldn't bother. I'll just keep the $6.95 a month I have on my Roamio Basic. Although if things weren't changing with oTA, I would probably pick up another Bolt with the special Premiere/ S3 transfer deal they have going on. Or maybe that already ended?


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> For that price I guess I shouldn't bother. I'll just keep the $6.95 a month I have on my Roamio Basic. Although if things weren't changing with oTA, I would probably pick up another Bolt with the special Premiere/ S3 transfer deal they have going on. Or maybe that already ended?


It ended on 8/7.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

swiftsol said:


> I called today, & was quoted $549. Do you have to threaten to cancel to get an offer?


Yes, you have to threaten to cancel. I see you've had service for over three years so I think you would get the offer. Just hang up and call back again, if you don't get the offer. I would try calling back a few times.


----------



## coolpal (Mar 3, 2010)

Just FYI...
I called in today and told them my reality... switching to ATT Fiber/Uverse and currently paying $6.95/mo on Tivo Roamio Plus, which I had on account since 2004. Told them I'd like to keep the service if they can offer discounted Lifetime and he initially offered $199, but when asked for $99, he checked with his manager and approved it.

Took 3 mins total.


----------



## rellog321 (Aug 31, 2013)

No offense, but what a load of crap.... I did the same thing and was offered the $199 only. He did the "check with manager" too, but I got no love. I'm pretty sure I'll be switching to the Tableo, or Amazon in the next couple of weeks. I even was planning on buying a bolt ota as well. Oh well, guess Tivo doesn't want my money anymore.....


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

coolpal said:


> Just FYI...
> I called in today and told them my reality... switching to ATT Fiber/Uverse and currently paying $6.95/mo on Tivo Roamio Plus, which I had on account since 2004. Told them I'd like to keep the service if they can offer discounted Lifetime and he initially offered $199, but when asked for $99, he checked with his manager and approved it.
> 
> Took 3 mins total.


Perhaps that 2004 is really 2014? Tivo Roamio Plus didn't come out until 2013-ish. Anyways, glad you got the $99 lifetime.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you call back, they may not get you the same offers. Best you can get is $99. 
Try calling back until you can get it again, although maybe harder. Shoulda coulda woulda jumped in on it.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

rellog321 said:


> No offense, but what a load of crap.... I did the same thing and was offered the $199 only. He did the "check with manager" too, but I got no love. I'm pretty sure I'll be switching to the Tableo, or Amazon in the next couple of weeks. I even was planning on buying a bolt ota as well. Oh well, guess Tivo doesn't want my money anymore.....


$199 is still a good deal for lifetime.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

A Roamio Pro or Plus would still function as a Tivo stream even if cable cards were discontinued. Could also add a cheap 8TB hard drive for archival storage.


----------



## rellog321 (Aug 31, 2013)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> $199 is still a good deal for lifetime.


Not after paying a subscription fee for the past 5 years on this machine, and when others get offered $99. Especially given the new players that have recently released alternative OTA options....


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

rellog321 said:


> Not after paying a subscription fee for the past 5 years on this machine, and when others get offered $99. Especially given the new players that have recently released alternative OTA options....


None of those alternatives are as good as a TiVo plug and play box so that's what makes it worth it.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hopefully by tomorrow I can confirm the $99 upgrade is still possible though not easy. I finally got around to calling to upgrade my Roamio from 6.95/month to LIFETIME after 2 years (meant to do this last year). I called last week week and asked about offers and was given a flat $199 offer and 'after 3 checks with superiors' was denied a $99 so I put in a cancellation request for the end of this month's service (Feb 7). 

I called back today as a last gasp Hail Mary and was offered the $99 plan by a different CSR before cancellation went into effect. I honestly was pretty much resigned to $199 since this box does have Composite A/V capability that the Bolt does not that I use that to feed an RF Modulator which feed 2 small TVs (kitchen and workshop CRT) that don't need a separate feed nor HD. The RF remotes do an amazing job and save me from adding a couple more TivoMinis which would have cost double what keeping the Roamio would have at $199.

After the CSR today looked at my history of nearly 20 years -- DirecTV (used for 15 years for a single fee), series 2 x2 (retired and transferred to the Bolts), TivoHD x2 (1 retired due to board failure), Roamio, Bolt 500 and Bolt Plus I guess he felt sorry for me or a twinge of loyalty (or just lucky)


----------



## rgrounds (Jun 15, 2004)

prospect60 said:


> Hopefully by tomorrow I can confirm the $99 upgrade is still possible though not easy. I finally got around to calling to upgrade my Roamio from 6.95/month to LIFETIME after 2 years (meant to do this last year). I called last week week and asked about offers and was given a flat $199 offer and 'after 3 checks with superiors' was denied a $99 so I put in a cancellation request for the end of this month's service (Feb 7).
> 
> I called back today as a last gasp Hail Mary and was offered the $99 plan by a different CSR before cancellation went into effect. I honestly was pretty much resigned to $199 since this box does have Composite A/V capability that the Bolt does not that I use that to feed an RF Modulator which feed 2 small TVs (kitchen and workshop CRT) that don't need a separate feed nor HD. The RF remotes do an amazing job and save me from adding a couple more TivoMinis which would have cost double what keeping the Roamio would have at $199.
> 
> After the CSR today looked at my history of nearly 20 years -- DirecTV (used for 15 years for a single fee), series 2 x2 (retired and transferred to the Bolts), TivoHD x2 (1 retired due to board failure), Roamio, Bolt 500 and Bolt Plus I guess he felt sorry for me or a twinge of loyalty (or just lucky)


I am blown away at the hoops that "loyal" customers have to jump through to get these kinds of deals after 15-20 years.

I had the same experience after Cox forced my 5 Series 2 boxes into obsolescence with their digital only conversion. I ended up buying a Romio Pro and 4 Minis to keep the service I had come to enjoy for 18+ years at the time. The CSRs always commented "Wow, you have been with us for a very long time." I would say "Yes, I have, but that really means nothing to you guys because you won't help me in any shape or form with a deal on my service." It took me 2 years at $14.95 to qualify for a $99 All In or Lifetime offer and I seriously had to threaten to leave. Very frustrating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

rgrounds said:


> am blown away at the hoops that "loyal" customers have to jump through to get these kinds of deals after 15-20 years.
> 
> I had the same experience after Cox forced my 5 Series 2 boxes into obsolescence with their digital only conversion. I ended up buying a Romio Pro and 4 Minis to keep the service I had come to enjoy for 18+ years at the time. The CSRs always commented "Wow, you have been with us for a very long time." I would say "Yes, I have, but that really means nothing to you guys because you won't help me in any shape or form with a deal on my service." It took me 2 years at $14.95 to qualify for a $99 All In or Lifetime offer and I seriously had to threaten to leave. Very frustrating.


No different than any other company that makes it's money from service like Comcast or XM where people go through cancellation to get cheap deals. TiVo makes it's money from the service whether that's monthly/annual or lifetime so I'm surprised that they gave you $99 for lifetime after just 2 years of monthly (I've had TiVo's since 2000 so also a long time user but always gone with lifetime and took advantage of TiVo's long time user deal in 2015 to get a Roamio Pro with $99 lifetime upfront).

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I need to call TiVo sometime and see if I can get that $99 deal on the ROamio I have with $6.95 a month service. I initially got it around twelve years ago on a Series 3 and it was transferred a couple of times until it landed on the 2013 Roamio Basic it's on now. Since I rarely use my TiVos now, I'd rather get lifetime on the TiVo if possible. Then at least it would have some value if I decide to sell it.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> I need to call TiVo sometime and see if I can get that $99 deal on the ROamio I have with $6.95 a month service. I initially got it around twelve years ago on a Series 3 and it was transferred a couple of times until it landed on the 2013 Roamio Basic it's on now. Since I rarely use my TiVos now, I'd rather get lifetime on the TiVo if possible. Then at least it would have some value if I decide to sell it.


Not to hijack the thread but wondering what you are using now? I know you have been a Tivo fan for a long time so interested in what you are using instead.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dave13077 said:


> Not to hijack the thread but wondering what you are using now? I know you have been a Tivo fan for a long time so interested in what you are using instead.


I'm using Philo, Hulu(no commercials), and then some shows I buy the season. Like CW shows. And then I subscribe to CBS All access( no commercials), HBO, Starz, etc as needed When the shows I want to watch are on.

I tried all the streaming services but no service had a way to avoid all commercials. So ended up doing what I am now. That way I don't have commercials and get better quality than FiOS and OTA in the DC area.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

My 2 Roamios are now 5 1/2 years old. Paying $6.95 monthly each. At the 5 year in use mark I called the cancellations department several times attempting to get a low-cost All-in one-time TiVo service and was only offered $549.99 each. Every agent, the same response and they said these models are still not listed as no longer supported. This doesn't make sense as they as they still support Premieres in the fact that they still work and get programming schedules updated daily. In any case, it's been another half year and I tried again and was again offered the $549.99 price. I said not acceptable and the agent asked if I would like to proceed to cancel my service? She didn't even try to keep me as a customer. I was thinking that even with the FCC dropping the cable card requirement TIVO would be doing extra to retain customers, but not yet. $6.95 for each monthly isn't killing me but in reality I would think they would be throwing offers out there to retain more customers. I will keep trying over the next few weeks. Maybe they will surprise us with a holiday deal.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

TiVo wants out of the DVR game and to focus on their metadata inclusion in other platforms. You're doing them a favor by cancelling yourself


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

wbrightfl said:


> My 2 Roamios are now 5 1/2 years old. Paying $6.95 monthly each. At the 5 year in use mark I called the cancellations department several times attempting to get a low-cost All-in one-time TiVo service and was only offered $549.99 each. Every agent, the same response and they said these models are still not listed as no longer supported. This doesn't make sense as they as they still support Premieres in the fact that they still work and get programming schedules updated daily. In any case, it's been another half year and I tried again and was again offered the $549.99 price. I said not acceptable and the agent asked if I would like to proceed to cancel my service? She didn't even try to keep me as a customer. I was thinking that even with the FCC dropping the cable card requirement TIVO would be doing extra to retain customers, but not yet. $6.95 for each monthly isn't killing me but in reality I would think they would be throwing offers out there to retain more customers. I will keep trying over the next few weeks. Maybe they will surprise us with a holiday deal.


You mine as well paid the 549 5.5 years ago and you'd be almost even now.

Edit: I don't mean to be condescending but sadly I think the real value proposition of buying lifetime has passed.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

wbrightfl said:


> My 2 Roamios are now 5 1/2 years old. Paying $6.95 monthly each. At the 5 year in use mark I called the cancellations department several times attempting to get a low-cost All-in one-time TiVo service and was only offered $549.99 each. Every agent, the same response and they said these models are still not listed as no longer supported. This doesn't make sense as they as they still support Premieres in the fact that they still work and get programming schedules updated daily. In any case, it's been another half year and I tried again and was again offered the $549.99 price. I said not acceptable and the agent asked if I would like to proceed to cancel my service? She didn't even try to keep me as a customer. I was thinking that even with the FCC dropping the cable card requirement TIVO would be doing extra to retain customers, but not yet. $6.95 for each monthly isn't killing me but in reality I would think they would be throwing offers out there to retain more customers. I will keep trying over the next few weeks. Maybe they will surprise us with a holiday deal.


they want to keep you as a paying customer. They were successful.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

SUCCESS!!!

I wanted to update everyone that all of your which said it's CSR roulette and keep trying is correct, plus push hard if initially rejected.

I was thinking of what PSU_Sudzi had said a couple posts back about me already pretty much paying for the lifetime of service as long as I have had my Roamios and he is correct. I decided to give this another try to get a lower price all-in plan.

I called cancellations. The CSR said there was no special offers at this time and I asked her to review my account, review my history and how long I have been a TIVO customer and paying monthly fees and she will see I have already paid for the Roamio's All-in full price. She said to hold on she would ask someone at level 2 if they will approve a better All-in price for me. After about 8 minutes on hold she comes back and offers the $199.99 deal. Thats the best deal so far but that would take 28 months of use to pay off. I asked for the $99.95 deal I hear some customers are getting and she said there was nothing she could do. I already had it down to $199.99 and decided to see how far I could take it. I then asked to speak to her supervisor. I was on hold a good 15 minutes for her and she agreed I have a good and long history with TIVO and approved All-in for $99.95 one-time payment for each unit. For me this is done.

So thank you all for your feedback and suggestions it does really pay off to keep calling and if you have to go to a supervisor if you don't mind spending some time on hold waiting for them.

Happy October.
Wesley


----------

